# Medieval Games: Skittles, Toupie Hollandaise, Tyrolean, Spirobille, Roullac, etc



## Stok3d (Dec 12, 2016)

It's Christmas time and Santa refuses to bring anything requiring a power source this year! As such, Dad has tirelessly been researching ancient games that span back thousands of years on websites that I must translate to English every time I click a link. Long story short, I'll share my list with the community if it may help inspire you on future projects and bring good times to the families: https://www.pinterest.com/nickcherney/wood-games-toys/

While the Skittles game was what I believe was my first big score on finding an idea, I've since been spending an absorbent amount of time trying to track down a "Toupie Hollandaise". This is basically a Skittles game utilizing a metal top and ringing bells etc. Honestly, the reason I came to this site was to hopefully inspire someone to undertake the project . Start at 2:07 



 to see one in action. I couldn't imagine it would be too difficult if a solution for the metal railings was found.

The Spirobille & Bombix look interesting too. Regardless, I live in Cincinnati, OH and hope some of the game ideas I'm locating may bring some enjoyment to your life too.

Best Wishes


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the ideas. I enjoy games and have made a couple, I would make more but the only other gamer in my family is my youngest daughter.


----------



## Stok3d (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm impressed you have heard about these games let alone made some. I literally knew of hardly any of the 50+ I linked in Pinterest. I'm quite interested to see links to any of these that you have made (or any one else's creations contained in the list).

I've just purchased 2x antique skittles games on the internet. I can't wait to play them with my kids. I can take measurements and more detailed pics if anyone interested after they arrive. I'm pretty sure I came across a site that has the plans for the one Berea College makes. As for the "Toupie Hollanaise" I can't stop staring at it…

Youtube Video
5 Yr Old Auction Link


----------



## Stok3d (Dec 12, 2016)

I now have in my possession a handful of Vintage / Antique / New table top games and if anyone needs specs or more pictures let me know. I'm still keeping my eyes peeled for a way to get ahold of some of the bar / pub traditional dutch / french / english games. Regardless, I can give the "fun factor" review after Christmas on a 6B 7G 10B for those interested 

1970 Carrom Skittles Octogon Eight x Eight No 88 - 22 3/4" x 22 3/4" (I like the fact that the wood dividers are removable and that this game may be repurpased for crafts or something else while not in play)









Sears Robuck - Pleasantime Games Skiddles 9 pin No. 4046 Pacific Game Co 29" x 17" 









Octagonal Tyrolean Roulette 11.6" x 11.6" x 1.1" 









Flipin' Cornhole 5-1/2" x 36"









Shuffleboard 1-3/4" x 12" x 44" 









Rollet - made from Sheesham with a plywood base 









WeyKick Stadion Football / Soccer Game 28" x 17.7" x 9.8"- Magnets used underneath board to move players


----------

